# AMD vs Intel I5 vs Intel I7



## macho84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys again confused.

I spoke to the smcinternation guys and they confused me with Intel i5 overclocked to 4.4 ghz is better than AMD 6 core phenom 1100T.

Please help me to decide. whats sandy bridge and ivy series. Does all make sense in terms of performance.

Also why intel boards are costly than AMD.

Does upcoming AMD bulldozer 8 core can overtake these overclocked i series. will that be future proof.

I would appreciate if a definite bench mark links


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

Continue in your previous thread.

No point in going for AMD Phenom II X6 1100T. Old architecture. End-of-life and Intel "Sandy Bridge" series performs better. "Ivy Bridge" will be released next year. "Sand Bridge" = second generation Core i3/i5/i7 processors i.e. the following.

Go for *Core i5-2500k.*

If you have more money, go for *Core i7-2600k.*

Wait for new AMD 990X/990FX motherboards for their new processors, even they are going to be costly.

AMD Bulldozer being better than Sandy Bridge? May be, may be not. We can only tell when it will get released.

*Thread locked.*

A lesson to be learned. Talk in SPECIFIC terms.

Intel i5?? which Intel Core i5??

i5-760??? (first generation)

or i5-2500/k (second generation or Sandy Bridge)?? Makes our lives easier and yours too.

Note: i5-2500k is better than X6 1100T whether over-clocked to 4.4ghz or not.


----------

